# 722K Video-on-Demand (Ch.501)???



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Recently added a 722K to my main TV, moving the 622 back to my Stepson's room. Yesterday, I Decided to see if Gran Torino was available in 1080P. to my surprise, there were no 501 video-On-Demand channels showing on my 722K.
(Guide goes from 500 to 502). Checked the 622, and all the 501 VOD offerings are there (including Gran Torino). 
Chatted with Dish tech who told me 722's don't get VOD. Had to leave the house, so waited until this morning to do my research. checked the forums to see other users are getting VOD with 722 (not sure about the 722*K* though). Dish's site doesn't differentiate between the two, but says the 722 does get VOD. 
chatted with another tech who said the 722 gets VOD, but the 722K does not at this time. *So, 722K owners, are you getting the 501 VOD channels?*
Are the Dish techs blowing smoke, or are they actually right this time?


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Recently added a 722K to my main TV, moving the 622 back to my Stepson's room. Yesterday, I Decided to see if Gran Torino was available in 1080P. to my surprise, there were no 501 video-On-Demand channels showing on my 722K.
(Guide goes from 500 to 502). Checked the 622, and all the 501 VOD offerings are there (including Gran Torino). 
Chatted with Dish tech who told me 722's don't get VOD. Had to leave the house, so waited until this morning to do my research. checked the forums to see other users are getting VOD with 722 (not sure about the 722*K* though). Dish's site doesn't differentiate between the two, but says the 722 does get VOD. 
chatted with another tech who said the 722 gets VOD, but the 722K does not at this time. *So, 722K owners, are you getting the 501 VOD channels?*
Are the Dish techs blowing smoke, or are they actually right this time?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

They are blowing smoke. My 722k gets channel 501 VOD just fine. It does take some time, with any receiver, before it starts VOD download for some reason. So, if your receiver was recently installed just give it some time and they should show up. One thing you can do that MIGHT help is move your nightly maintenance time so it is not in the middle of the night (depending on your schedule). The VOD download occurs in the early morning hours when nothing else is going on. If the receiver is busy doing something it won't do the VOD downloads.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

I kind of figured they were full of crap.
I've read about others having issues with VOD if dishComm was enabled, so i'll check that when I get home as well. It was installed last weekend, but I disconnected it this past Sunday (got a new TV stand) and had to redownload the program data. Still, should be seeing VOD by now, I'd think.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

We did discuss extensively how the ch501 works a few times - search for "FVOD" keyword.


----------



## acman (May 8, 2005)

I subbed a 722k just over a week ago. I also looked for the PPV VOD's and was disapointed that I did not find them. But I noticed that after a couple of days they started to appear. There are now 8 VOD movies available to choose from at all channels 501. I do have this unit plugged into a phone line which I think may have somthing to do with them being there because I have a 211k in my bedroom that is not plugged in to a phone line and there are no VOD's at all. So make sure that your phone line is plugged in and I'm sure you will get your desired channels with your 722k.
Hoped this helped you.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

P Smith said:


> We did discuss extensively how the ch501 works a few times - search for "FVOD" keyword.


I tried, but didn't see anything specifically 722k related.
Am I missing something?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That FVOD process is not specific to 722k, same as for 622/722 (if there are no bugs in 722k FW).


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The channel 501 programming is downloaded from the satellite to your DVR's hard drive overnight. Depending on many things, you may not have them yet. It is true you couldn't use them if you had no phone or internet connection to your 722k.


----------



## bobr (Mar 23, 2002)

I have 6 hd movies at ch501 on the 722k.
The 1080p movie that was there last week is no longer there but I believe it is becasue a new 1080p movie is being uploaded for the month og June.
My 622 only has 2 hd movies at 510


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

P Smith said:


> That FVOD process is not specific to 722k, same as for 622/722 (if there are no bugs in 722k FW).


That's why I was asking. It works fine on my 622 receiver, but the guide on the 722k just goes from channel 500 to 502 and on (no VOD channels even appear).
Dish tech told me it was a problem with the software for the 722K, but i didn't believe him.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

zer0cool said:


> That's why I was asking. It works fine on my 622 receiver, but the guide on the 722k just goes from channel 500 to 502 and on (no VOD channels even appear).
> Dish tech told me it was a problem with the software for the 722K, but i didn't believe him.


Does anything show up if you push Menu, 9, 2?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Threads from both forums combined here._


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Don't know why, but once I got home yesterday, I checked for the 501's and still nothing. I looked at DishComm and didn't see anything to disable, so I did another check switch, rebooted, and there they were!
Thanks for all the input from everyone.


----------



## acman (May 8, 2005)

Zerocool....
I don't know if you metioned it someplace but do you have your phone line plugged in on your 722k?


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

acman said:


> Zerocool....
> I don't know if you metioned it someplace but do you have your phone line plugged in on your 722k?


Actually, I have both a phone line and an Ethernet connection on my 722K.


----------

